# Do you think someone’s looks play into tips?



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m just curious would the guys tip a 300lb waitress just as much as a smoking hot waitress and ladies would you tip a butt ugly guy as much as a chipendale dancer. I get tipped about 65% of the time myself but I don’t think it has any correlation with my looks.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

65% of the time?

Sure you arent a smoking hot 300 lb waitress?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Homie G said:


> 65% of the time?
> 
> Sure you arent a smoking hot 300 lb waitress?


No but I used to be a male stripper so I guess my looks suffice


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> No but I used to be a male stripper so I guess my looks suffice


Evidently not, since you "used" to be a male stripper.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks, personality and attitude are probably equivalent in pax decision making regarding tips.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

He's getting tipped 65% of the time?

Some serious "Great Amenities" your giving out there.

Whats your badge count anyways?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Sariandan said:


> Evidently not, since you "used" to be a male stripper.
> 
> I kid, I kid.


This was from sat alone



Homie G said:


> He's getting tipped 65% of the time?
> 
> Some serious "Great Amenities" your giving out there.
> 
> Whats your badge count anyways?


I give no amenities


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Good looking people usually get better everything .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Good looking people usually get better everything .


And nice people!

I've gotten free stuff (not just food and drinks). Eg a leather pendant necklace from m+a, supreme gear, leather card holder, etc.

Being nice goes a long way.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And nice people!
> 
> I've gotten free stuff (not just food and drinks). Eg a leather pendant necklace from m+a, supreme gear, leather card holder, etc.
> 
> Being nice goes a long way.


Yes we can compensate with friendliness and charm !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes we can compensate with friendliness and charm !




I'd like to think so!

A girl once asked me why I was being so "unconfident" but actually I just rather be that then full of myself.

I don't go fishing for compliments or love but I do get enough from pple I know and strangers

Strangers tho usually go and say B! After I ignore them/pretend I don't speak English.

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

My fav was when I was with my ex and we were walking up the street and some dudes complimented him on his choice &#128513;.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Personality and/or looks play a part. I can get people to open up by just asking music preference some don't wanna chat they just want a ride. You can sense the energy. Ask simple questions. Most people don't even know they can open the app. While on a trip to learn a little about you. I found that to be most helpful, then you can slide about the rating and everything show them your side of how you rate them. I had a 4.57 last night he and his friend were the best, and they tipped. They were vulgar but great conversationalists. In exiting, I believe women drivers get tips easier!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Good looking people usually get better everything .


This. It's human nature. I'm not bitter about it. Life isn't supposed to be fair, and I'll savor my disadvantages as challenge.

I know I'm not fair to other people either. I'd let a pretty girl sit down naked in my car on the bare seats, and wouldn't even charge a cleaning fee if her bum left a mark, because her mere presence would be my tip. But if a big naked and ugly fat guy tried to get in, I'd ask him if it was okay if I put down puppy pads first, and if he gave me an attitude I'd drive off. And if his bum left a mark anywhere other than the provided pad, I'd be requesting a cleaning fee. Sorry ugly people.

Beauty is an asset, and some people are born with more advantages than others. Some people are born pretty, some people are born rich. In either case it is an asset and unfair to those born with neither, but being pretty or rich are things that will sway other people to do things they otherwise would not do.

I realize the unfairness of my own mind and try to make sure to treat all people with a high standard though. I'll let my unfairness come in the form of unfair niceness to pretty people rather than unfair meanness to ugly people.

Some might deny they would treat a pretty person better... yet, would you date someone who was not physically attractive to you? This may be true for some people, but I would say it is very rare, and the mere admission that someone is more physically attractive than another person seems to indicate to me that you would be MORE likely to date the pretty person even if the ugly person still had a chance.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I will say this—taxi drivers (the ogs) know how to hustle. nothing against the uber drivers turned cabbies or private.

but I had one today... was going to take the train but apparently I’m up so early that they’re closed 🤦🏻‍♀️ and there was already two cabs waiting. I was on my way to approach one when a cab rolled up out of nowhere and the driver asked if I needed a ride.

I was just heading towards a cab (4 seater) and his minivan was a bit too much but he literally rolled up to me so 🤷🏻‍♀️.

even after I made a slight sigh.

he was polite. Drove efficient and even told me how many minutes it’ll take.

At the end he said he would give me a discount if I paid cash. I had $30 and the fare was $29 and he would make it $25.

since I didn’t have enough to tip I declined. He wasn’t butt hurt but I could tell his preference.

so I tipped him $15 and then I handed him a $10 after in cash.

Im not made of money but I guess he can thank American taxis and the currency exchange. A taxi ride to the airport would cost more in usd so I was feeling cheap if I left the usual 20%.

he was an old gramps.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t think looks matter for tips. It’s how you treat people. I’ll definitely give a higher tip to someone who was kind and friendly.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I've received tips, so definitely not.

Well, perhaps they were out of pity. :shame:

My Uber profile pic


----------

